# router bits



## RayRay46 (Nov 18, 2014)

What can I use to touch-up(sharpen) my router bits? Is there a type of flat or round file that works?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RayRay46 said:


> What can I use to touch-up(sharpen) my router bits? Is there a type of flat or round file that works?


here...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ray. You need a diamond sharpener for carbide. I use the ones that are mounted on plastic boards and they are about 2" wide by about 5" long. You need fine or very fine. Both is faster if they are really dull. I like to set the hone on the edge of a workbench and rub the router bit across it. It's easier to stay flat that way and that is important.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Ray ,welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I like to set the hone on the edge of a workbench and rub the router bit across it


Hi Chuck

I'd caution against just rubbing - I always reckon that you need to ensure that you make exactly the same number of strokes on the flat face of the cutter only (with the bearing removed if it has one) and that 3 to 6 strokes with a 600 grit diamond hone should be enough to tickle an edge (I have a small Eze-Lap diamond hone to do just this). Once it's been honed 2 or 3 times, though, it really should go to the sharpeners. Nothing more dangerous than a blunt edge tool

Regards

Phil


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ray.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome Ray


----------



## TRIPS (Jul 29, 2012)

RayRay46 said:


> What can I use to touch-up(sharpen) my router bits? Is there a type of flat or round file that works?


Hi RayRay,
This might sound a little stupid, but I have recently being using a mixture of bicarbonate soda mixed with a little vinegar. After each time that I use the router bits I soak them in a small container for about 30 minutes & the just wipe clean. This works for me on tungsten carbide bits ----- hope it works for you, please let me know your results. Ron


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

*Sharpen router bits*

I have purchased some small flat diamond files for keeping my bits tuned up. The sorta look like the fingernail files my wife has. I got them at harbor freight and they do the job, are cheap and last a while before I toss them out and replace them with a new set. Three in a set...fine , medium and coarse.


----------

